# Ruger Blackhawk .44 mag



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey everybody, my dad just bought a new ruger blackhawk (50th anniversery edition) and I was wondering if anybody had any good loads for deer. If anybody has any reloading dies they may be willing to sell please pm me. Thanks! -Nick


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I have had good luck with sierra 240 grain bullets with H110 powder, for both my pistol and lever action.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the exact same revolver and have had good results with Hornady XTP 240 gr. over W296. Also try LIL'Gun powder.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

240 gr bullet and 2400 powder I wanna say 22 grains works good in mine but check a mnaual 1st


----------

